# Can anyone ID which type of Hemichromis I have?



## CapeKate (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello, I just brought home two jewel cichlids but have no idea of what kind they are. I was told that I have two females, which was fine, since I have no plans on breeding them.
Thanks for any help in Iding these fish for me. I hope that I have not posted in the wrong place for this question? thanks, ~ kate

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/Wa ... ids018.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/Wa ... ids010.jpg


----------



## JDman (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! They look a lot like male JD's :lol: they both look nice btw. they look like regular jewel cichlids to me. what fish are they currently living with?


----------



## CapeKate (Oct 4, 2007)

JDman said:


> WOW! They look a lot like male JD's :lol: they both look nice btw. they look like regular jewel cichlids to me. what fish are they currently living with?


 Hi JDman...

Bet I know what your fav fish is? :wink: They are currently living in a 55g tank that is below in my siggie. A week ago I bought what was told to me where D.Cichlids, only much to my surprise turned out to be after some research, a juvi JD and a juvi Firemouth. They are all just at two inches or a hair smaller right now. NOT what I had planned on keeping with the Angel fish, cardinal tetras and rainbows. So I have had to do some shuffling around my other tanks this week. Not permanent housing, but til I figure out what to do other than get another 55g at a later date, this is all I was able to come up with. I didnt have the heart to return the JD and Firemouth after housing them for a week. So I thought.. ok, I will go with a large fish tank for a change. I was wondering what 'strain' of Jewels these are. Below is a photo of my juvi JD and Firemouth that the LFS sold me as D. Cichlids. :roll: But they are cute. Now I found out after research, that the Jewels are A. Cichlids, and I am housing CA Cichlids, which is not a good idea to mix the two. I will have to do a wait and see on this and watch them carefully.
Thanks for the reply!  ~ kate
juvi JD
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/Wa ... tos041.jpg

Firemouth
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/Wa ... tos049.jpg


----------

